# needing a little help, wedding band ring turning.



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 19, 2015)

After talking to Mike and and reading on a few posts I have seen under the pens thread, I have came to the decision that I want to hand craft a wedding band set for my fiance and I, I was going to commission a jeweler to do it for me. But I think it would mean a lot more to her and and I know it would me if I made them by hand. Over the next few weeks if you'll don't mind, I would like to pick y'alls brains on ideas and turning styles with woods and stone inlays. And if there is a turner in the south east Texas area that could take a little time to mentor me in the art of turning I would be more than willing to pay for your time and experience, and would appreciate the lessons more than I could ever express in words.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 19, 2015)

@BangleGuy has a website that might help. www.bangleguy.com I know there are others on here but can't remember who .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you @manbuckwal Mike told me about wildwood design. When I Google it some kinda scrollsaw clock Web page came up.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 19, 2015)

Matthew Jaynes said:


> Thank you @manbuckwal Mike told me about wildwood design. When I Google it some kinda scrollsaw clock Web page came up.



If you click on the link I provided it will take you to his site

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 19, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> If you click on the link I provided it will take you to his site


Yes sir I did before I even responded to you post and bookmarked the site so I have it for ever or till I drop my phone lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 19, 2015)

There was an article in American Woodturner (the magazine of the American Association of Woodturners) a while back that gave a pretty good tutorial on making wooden rings. One of the members in the club I go to made several using the method they described, they looked really nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 19, 2015)

Good luck Matt, if you ever make it up here to the better side of Tejas I will show you how.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 19, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> Good luck Matt, if you ever make it up here to the better side of Tejas I will show you how.



Sorry, I think Matt wants to be somewhere there's a tree he could relax under Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 19, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> the better side of Tejas .


WHAT!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 19, 2015)

All of Texas is the better side of Texas, i love the entire state. but my heart is in the hill country!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kris stratton (Aug 19, 2015)

im happy to help you with any questions you might have,do you turn now?

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 20, 2015)

kris stratton said:


> im happy to help you with any questions you might have,do you turn now?



Unfortunately the only thing I turn at the moment is the occasional beer with dinner . But I'm headed up to rockler Friday to pick up a Excelsior mini lathe that is on sale for 199.00
Than I'll start turning scrap word pieces I have laying around, till I can get some blacks from someone somewhere and find out where to purchase CA. And I guess fine a curb alurt of someone throwing a way a dishwasher for a kiln and see if my brother can build me a vacuum chamber for stabilizing wood. Idk to much about the vacuum chamber stuff


----------



## Tony (Aug 20, 2015)

Matt, are you planning to turn pens or what? what size blanks are you going to need? I can probably throw some stuff together for you to play around with. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 20, 2015)

Tony, I don't have any pen kits just yet. I think it would be cool to turn some pen blanks. But I think my first few turns I'm just going to purchase a 4x4x8 pine untreated and cut them into 4x4x4 cubes and practice truing up the wood small wooden ornaments just to get a feel for the tools and turning speeds. Practice making tenets, maybe a small wooden cup too for hollowing practice. End game would be pens, rings, dishes, bowls, vaces, what ever else I can do with a lathe


----------



## Fsyxxx (Aug 20, 2015)

Look on the aaw site and see if there is a turning club in your area. I'm sure there are several in the Houston ish region. Join the club and you'll have a whole room full of folks who will show you anything you wanna know. I know you'll get more education out of the guys in the club than you'd ever pick up on your own, at. Least I sure did.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 20, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Look on the aaw site and see if there is a turning club in your area. I'm sure there are several in the Houston ish region. Join the club and you'll have a whole room full of folks who will show you anything you wanna know. I know you'll get more education out of the guys in the club than you'd ever pick up on your own, at. Least I sure did.



Thanks @Fsyxxx , is that AAW.com or is that just an abbreviation for the site ? being new to the forum and woodworking in general I'm still struggling to get acronyms down LOL


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 20, 2015)

Matthew Jaynes said:


> ... where to purchase CA.


You'll be able to get some while you're at Rockler.



Matthew Jaynes said:


> is that AAW.com or is that just an abbreviation for the site ?


AAW = American Association of Woodturners. The homepage is http://www.woodturner.org/ and the page to look for chapters (clubs affiliated with AAW) in your neighborhood is http://www.woodturner.org/?page=Chapters

Hope this helps

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you Very much @duncsuss!


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Matthew, send me a conversation with your address and I will send you some pen blanks and pen kits to get started.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 20, 2015)

@Matthew Jaynes Hey Matt Colin has a fantastic deal on some slim lines pen kits if you want to turn some of those, would recommend a few. They are good to get the hang of turning. @Schroedc

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh yeah if you decide to turn pens skip the mandrel and just go straight to turning between centers R will save you money in the long run. I was told to do this and I didn't listen, I look back and wish I had. You're probably in information overload right now so I can explain further when that time comes lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

